# Diffuser Techniques?



## dcole710 (Apr 3, 2007)

I've never used one and I want to start wearing my hair curly on a regular basis. Usually I would only leave it curly if I had the time to let it air dry and that takes forever. What is the proper or best way to use a diffuser and minimize frizz at the same time?

Please help!

TIA


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 3, 2007)

Not a clue - my hair is stick straight.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Apr 3, 2007)

Well here's what I do. Mind you, my hair has a natural wave to it but isn't tight curls or anything.

First off, I only gently squeeze out water from my freshly washed hair, I don't rub it because that increases frizz.

Then, when my hair is somewhat dry (I don't want it soaking wet), I work in some curl creme (I use B&amp;b Curl creme fro med/thick hair). Once you do that, I grab sections and twirl them using my fingers, this helps define curls and eliminate frizz.

After having twisted all my hair, I do the scrunching motion with my hands.

Here comes the diffuser part. I use the diffuser and try to keep the twisted still twisted. I move the diffuder from section to section of hair, and scrunch it using the diffuser itself. Basically, I just hide the hair under the diffuser and keep it near my scalp.

Finally, once it's dry enough for you I work in some anti frizz serum (I use B&amp;b Defrizz) and spray lightly with curl enhancing spray (I use Catwalk Curl Spray).

Voila, you're done! Hope that helps!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

Diffuse by tilting to all three angles again (even upside down, but carefully), gently piling the ends of the hair into the diffuser and pressing it up against the scalp.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 3, 2007)

I have two different diffusers that attach to the end of the blow dryer.

The first one is plastic, dome shaped with many holes. It is cumbersome and I have bonked my self with it a few times lol.

The second one is soft, squishy mesh-like material. The many tiny holes disperse the air. I picked it up from my hair dresser for less than $10. I haven't seen it sold anywhere so maybe only a stylist can get them from their suppliers.

Both are best used with moderate speed, warm air.

I recommend the mesh one.


----------



## Loreal (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I have one of the mesh ones too, and I got mine at Sally's for like 3 or 4 dollars! I usually let my hair air dry a tiny bit and scrunch some product for curly hair through it. Turn the hair dryer on low and dry your root upside down so they have volume, then put on the diffuser. I leave it on low some and then switch to high, and back to low while I'm drying, and use one hand to hold the dryer (lol of course) and the other to scruch the section of hair you are drying it. When it's almost dry, but still a little damp, I add a tiny bit more product and maybe some shine spray/hairspray and use the cold button to dry a little more!!

HTH!!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 3, 2007)

Check out this video. This is how I do it.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Looks like I'm off to the store to buy a new diffuser. I'll have to keep trying till I get it right for my hair.

Thanks! I watched that video this morning but I was a little worried bc my hair is much thicker and curlier than the models.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 4, 2007)

I comb my hair while in the shower with conditioner on it then again once I rinse.......then I give it a gentle squeeze and put a towel on it only long enough to dry my body......then I load on the mousse by kinda gently scrunching it in, do not rake it into your hair......my hair is in big sections, it looks nicer then many stringy pieces........then I clip it up gently while I do my m/u ........then I diffuse on medium speed, high heat upside down, ....I dry it about 3/4 of the way dry then spray it with hairspray and scrunch......then gently style......for me it's looks best to not disturb the *chunks* of curls! HTH


----------



## FearlessBunny (Apr 4, 2007)

That video is kind of how I diffuse my hair when I do diffuse it. I get the diffuser up on my scalp to prevent it from blowing air all over and making my hair frizzy. If my hair is allowed to blow around it will get frizzy.


----------

